# Cat Enclosures / Cat Runs



## Stompsy (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys....

Was wondering if any of you guys have a cat run or outdoor enclosure set up?

I'm in a position where my cats are indoor only and would like to construct an outdoor cat enclosure for them.

Currently my bedroom window fronts our veranda and i thought it easiest to create the run/enclosure outside my window, with a cat door in the window itself.

I can either construct something myself or use a company to do the work for me, however, whatever I construct, needs to be removable.

Has anyone had any experience with this?


Edit - I know cats are a taboo subject here and would really like it if any nasty comments towards them were omitted. Thanks.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 24, 2017)

I have some friends that made up an enclosure from 20mm square aluminium tubing. There are 90 degree angle, t-piece, straight and a few different other connectors you can get. The tubing and connectors were available from hydroponics shops, I am not sure where else it was available. I think the mesh they used was 20x20mm square mesh, I am not sure where they got the mesh though. It was straight off a cat door with a 400mm square run into the main enclosure, it looked awesome and worked very well.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 24, 2017)

I use the 20mm alloy tubing as well for a few outdoor enclosures its all available from bunnings including the black T piece connectors 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Feb 24, 2017)

People shouldn't be making any nasty comments at all- if anything they should praise you for keeping your cats contained!


I don't have all that much advice, but what I can suggest is possibly a chicken coop/run.
Most are made to be dog/fox proof from the outside, so I'm sure a cat will have trouble getting out! And most chicken coops are very easy to remove (larger ones may need to be deconstructed into smaller pieces).

Again, good on you for allowing your cats to experience the outside while still keeping all the natives safe


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 24, 2017)

[emoji74] MEEEOOOOWWWW

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 24, 2017)

I had a look for mesh and found some on ebay. There was also a site that make cat enclosures, they sell mesh for 'diy'. Just search 'rope mesh 20x20mm'. My friends just used zipties to secure the mesh to the frame. Much easier than any screw type fixing.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys. And thanks for being nice to cats!! Haha. 

I'm going to get a quote from a place that construct them but they also sell the netting so it may be easier to construct it myself and take it with me when I move. 

Either way, there's some good ideas here too.


----------

